

Kevin Rose: What I Learned Building a Product Team - mikelbring
https://medium.com/what-i-learned-building/586ebe184611

======
binxbolling
This is an impressively content-free article.

~~~
rscale
It's a great headline, but the article is absent. I feel confident in
asserting that (excluding misclicks) the users who upvoted this article did so
without RTFA.

It makes me wish we could run a quick experiment where "trap" articles would
be thrown on the front page with real-seeming headlines, usernames, and
apparent votes, but no content at all, as a way to detect users who upvote
without RTFA and discount their future votes.

------
marcusf
After working as a pm, I feel I know a bit of what he's getting at. The
appealing solution to scope creep/misalignment/doubt mid-development is to
compromise and make everyone happy; Stakeholders, developers, your boss. This
keeps people happy in-process but will probably leave you with a mediocre end
product.

The thing that was painful was betting on and fighting for your own vision of
how something should play out. This requires selling like a mad man, fighting
tooth and nail for your idea, which is scary as shit and very draining.
Hopefully, it will lead to a better end product though. Either that or having
wasted months of dev time and possibly missed the market window, and it's all
on you.

------
jbwyme
I think the larger problem that is touched on a little here is getting your
team to buy into your vision. When the team becomes disinterested or
uninspired in the long-term product, all the little problems start becoming
big problems. Words like "can't", "useless", "pointless", "too hard", etc
start becoming more common place. It tends to also be the point where people
start clocking in and out for their paycheck instead of their passion.

------
rogerbinns
My motto is "people pay you to solve the hard problems". Our nature during
product development is to simplify, cut away and focus. Unfortunately you
could start out pointing at the hard problems, but end up solving the easy
ones because it makes more sense. Of course no one then cares for the result.

------
hkon
Not much?

